# Yesterdays News Litter



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm curious if anyone of you out there has used Yesterdays New Litter? And if so - what you thought of it?

I have been using it for Tuffy for months now and love it. It's not clumping but fairly easy to keep cleaned and not overly expensive either -- HOWEVER I read today somewhere that ONLY clumping litter should be used for sanitary reasons. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow - noone has anything to say? never used it?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Perhaps someone who has used it will come along shortly, but in the meantime, I'll tell you what little I know about it. I've never used it, although the breeder from whom I adopted Muffin used it. When I picked Muffin up, I told the breeder that I had bought a clumping litter, but asked whether I should use the one she was using (Yesterday's News) instead. She advised me to go with the clumping litter. She said she only used YN for her kittens for two reasons: (1) the kittens used the box from the time they were very young, and very young kittens shouldn't have clumping...so YN was better in her case; and (2) she had a lot of baby kittens using the same box, and with all of their digging, if she used clumping litter, it would be all over the place...so, again, YN was better for her. However, she said I wouldn't face either problem, so I'd be better off with the clumping litter.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

That's not true about clumping litter. A lot of cats (mine included) do not like that kind. It's not safe for kittens, because of the risk of sticking to their paws and them ingesting it. 

I've used yesterday's news pelleted litter. I only used it when my foster kitten was recovering from major surgery (hernia repair from his car accident) because the pellets won't get stuck to an incision like clay litter could. It's good in that respect, and he uses it, but my other cats absolutely won't touch the stuff. And as for odor control, I personally think it's simply awful and completely ineffective. You need to keep it scooped because even if they are burying their business it doesn't do much to hide the smell.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I clean poop out as soon as I notice it and change the litter every two days - I've not noticed a problem with smell - I thought it kept odor down better than the clumping I've used and it doesn't get tracked all over the house. I hate hate hate walking on litter!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I agree! If you are a diligent person about keeping it scooped, the odor should never be a problem. And yes, it definitely is superior to other litters in the fact that it doesn't track all over the place.

Perhaps the reason I complain that is smells so bad is due to the fact that foster kitten had pretty bad diarrhea- it wasn't easy to remove all the remnants of his poo every time, as he'd never keep it in just one spot, and the pellets seemed to absorb some of the little drops. I ended up just changing the entire box daily because I couldn't scoop away the smell, and ended up using a lot more litter than I intended. 

But I love how it's recycled... isn't that just great? A kitty litter that's good for the environment!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

MMm yea I can see how diarrhea would be hard to contain with Yesterdays. Luckily Tuffy has not had that ickiness yet..


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Go to Petsmart and check out the 40lb bags of Swheat Scoop. It can be used in sifting litterboxes, something Yesterday's News cannot.

Its also rated safe for kittens and recent surgeries, even declaws where they have to scratch in it. 

I use the green-labeled "multicat" formula though, which has more odor canceling active enzymes and higher clumping factor than the plain one though, so your experience may vary. 

Non-clumping just seem so wasteful to me though, as you have to toss the whole thing in about a week to stay sanitary, and I do kindof like the convenience of being able to flush the waste down my guest bathroom toilet since its near where I keep my litterboxes.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Sifting litterbox? what is that? Dont' mean to sound stupid but I've never heard of them?


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Any litterbox that has a sifting mechanism to separate the poop and peeclumps from the litter, so that you don't have to scoop. 

I use this one from Omega Paw, not perfect w/ occasional clumps that stick to the bottom, but overall happy w/ it and would recommend it: Amazon.com: Omega Paw Self-Cleaning Litter Box, Large, Green and Beige: Kitchen & Dining: Reviews, Prices & more





(thats the small size he is showing w/ IMO is way too cramped for normal sized cats; the large is good though for all but big-ol Maine **** size)


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll have to check it out when I'm at home! Thanks!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I've only used Yesterday's News when I had the rabitts. Their waste is nothing like a cats though. Their little pellet poops are odorless and their pee is not very ammonia rich. As far as absorbency, it is excellent, but I can't really chime in on the odor factor although as others have said, if you scoop it often, I can't see it being a major problem.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've used YN. I didn't like it as it really didn't cover the odor problem, and the cats really didn't like the pellets at all. The only good thing about it was that it didn't track. I've tried the Swheat Scoop as well, which is good at odor control, but tracked. After a week, my girl decided she didn't like it and started pooping outside the box---never did that before. So I went back to the clumping clay litter which my cats prefer and I get one that has added bicarbonate of soda (baking soda), or add my own. That controls the odor really well. I scoop 2x/day. It tracks a bit, but a fluffy bath mat at the front of the litter box catches most of it off their paws.


----------

